# Disposition canadienne (QWERTY+Français)

## SemmZemm

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin d'avoir une disposition française mais je suis pas Français. 

J'ai un clavier QWERTY+ЙЦУКЕНГ (russe), mes dispositions sont 

us, ca-multix, ru 

et avant sous Ubuntu je n'avais aucun problème (maintenant j'écris de mon bureau où j'ai Fedora) utilisant Canadian Multilingual disposition

Maintenant mon problème est en ce que je ne peux pas taper tréma et accent grave pour les lettres autres que "e" et "a". 

J'ai des combinaisons qui me permettent taper directement é è à mais je ne peux pas taper ù (pour par exemple où) 

Je voudrais soit savoir comment taper les accents et le tréma séparément avec ca-multix soit un conseil d'une autre disposition qui supporte les symboles dont j'ai besoin mais qui soit QWERTY. 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## geekounet

T'as essayé le layout us international (us intl) ? Ça te fait tous les accents possibles dans les langues latines, germaniques et scandinaves, soit avec des deadkeys avec le layout de base, soit avec altgr avec le layout us altgr-intl, un peu à la manière de la touche compose. C'est ce que j'utilise depuis des années, sans jamais qu'un caractère me manque et sans jamais avoir besoin de compose.  :Smile: 

----------

## SemmZemm

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> T'as essayé le layout us international (us intl) ? Ça te fait tous les accents possibles dans les langues latines, germaniques et scandinaves, soit avec des deadkeys avec le layout de base, soit avec altgr avec le layout us altgr-intl, un peu à la manière de la touche compose. C'est ce que j'utilise depuis des années, sans jamais qu'un caractère me manque et sans jamais avoir besoin de compose. 

 

Wow, je savais pas que ça existe )

Et comment je peux voir la disposition (sous Ubuntu c'était facile mais je ne trouve pas comment je peux le faire sous gentoo)

----------

## imaginasys

Allo!  

J'utilise le clavier qwerty avec fr-ca multilingual ;

et mes locales sont toutes à "fr_CA.UTF-8".

J'ajoute qu'on peut mettre l'accent grave sur le u en faisant alt-droit + ^  et ensuite "u" ce qui donne "ù" et pareil pour les autres voyelles : òìèàỳ ou même sur la consonnes : ǹ .

pas besoin de clavier étranger pour çà.  Il y a un fichier de config pour Xorg que j'ai modifié /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-keymap.conf :

```

r2d2 xorg.conf.d # cat 00-keyboard.conf  

# Read and parsed by systemd-localed. It's probably wise not to edit this file

# manually too freely.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "system-keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr-ca"

EndSection

r2d2 xorg.conf.d # cat 11-keymap.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "Logitech Media Keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "xkbLayout"  "ca"

    Option "xkbVariant" "multi"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection 

r2d2 xorg.conf.d # 

```

et au cas ou çà pourrait être utile voici mes config pour les locales:

```
r2d2 etc # cat locale.conf

LANG="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_CA.UTF-8"

r2d2 etc # cat locale.gen

fr_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CA ISO-8859-1

fr_CA ISO-8859-15

r2d2 etc # r2d2 conf.d # cat keymaps 

keymap="cf"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"

r2d2 #

r2d2 etc # cat vconsole.conf 

FONT=default8x16

FONTMAP=8859-1_to_uni

FONT_UNIMAP=8859-15.a0-ff.uni

KEYMAP=fr-ca

r2d2 etc # 

```

Salutations,

         Bernard   :Mr. Green: 

----------

